# Body quick alternative?



## Mam79 (May 24, 2011)

I have recently purchased Tim ferriss "4 hour body" and fancy testing out the muscle gaining regime, the list of supplements are all quite easy to get hold of apart from "BodyQUICK capsules" they don't seem to be available in the UK is anyone aware of an alternative? Or what they are?


----------



## kernowgee (Jan 30, 2011)

Sounds like a gimmick mate

http://blog.rosshollman.com/2011/01/4-hour-body-some-diet-tips-tricks-into.html

Most of the supplements listed will do little, sounds like a way of getting poorer quickly, except Chipotle which I love


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

As above.

Don't waste your money on that sh1t - buy some more grub with it


----------

